# whizzer engine score!



## redline1968 (Jul 8, 2011)

i was at a antique show and just as i was going around the corner this dude was hauling the frame and motor attached to it. i followed him and aske if he's selling it. he said yes 150.00 and now its mine.  its a H motor with carb and mount missing the compression part. but it has points/coil and complete carb.... another great starter project for me


----------



## bricycle (Jul 13, 2011)

redline1968 said:


> i was at a antique show and just as i was going around the corner this dude was hauling the frame and motor attached to it. i followed him and aske if he's selling it. he said yes 150.00 and now its mine.  its a H motor with carb and mount missing the compression part. but it has points/coil and complete carb.... another great starter project for me




Cool, great find! I have some stuff yer miss'n, let me know if/when you need stuff....


----------



## redline1968 (Jul 19, 2011)

thank  yes i will let you know i do need things but the crome bill is killing me.


----------



## broken_spokes (Jul 24, 2011)

What a find send us some pictures whe it`s done. I have one to i will restore over this winter,, Cheers


----------



## redline1968 (Jul 24, 2011)

thanks,  its fun stuff cant wait to get one running.


----------



## JimK (Aug 10, 2011)

broken_spokes said:


> What a find send us some pictures whe it`s done.




Better yet, how about some build/progress pictures. I for one would love to see this project develop.

JimK


----------



## bricycle (Aug 10, 2011)

redline1968 said:


> thanks,  its fun stuff cant wait to get one running.




...you'll never forget the feeling of it coming to life, catching on and commencing to pulling you down the street!


----------



## redline1968 (Aug 10, 2011)

i agree.  the smell of gas and the  engine buzz would be a rush..   i will try.  i have a bad habit of not recording my builds but i will show a mercury pacemaker from start to finish after  i finish a few other projects.


----------



## mason_man (Aug 20, 2011)

I love the sound of a whizzer.


----------

